# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کنکور دردانشگاه علامه طباطبایی

## Mooona

سلام 
کسی هست که دانشگاه علامه طباطبایی دهکده المپیک کنکور داده باشه؟
با ماشین یا اسنپ میشه رفت وارد محوطه ؟از کدوم درب میشه رفت 
زنگ زدم دانشگاه میگه نمیدونم شرایط روز کنکور رو :Yahoo (4):

----------


## gooneh

سلام
کلا پیشنهاد می کنم روز کنکور با اسنپ بری چون به شدت شلوغه و جای پارک بعید می دونم پیدا بشه و این که دانشگاه رو قبل از روز کنکور برو ببین کهخ با مسیر آشنا شی. در اصلیش بغل ایستگاه اتوبوسه

----------


## Mooona

ممنون

----------

